# RacingLine Giveaway!



## Racingline (Jun 24, 2014)

We are giving away 5 Volkswagen Racing R logo key-chains on our FaceBook Page! All you need to do is Like our Page, Like and share the Photo and you will be entered to win one of these 5 R logo key-chains.


----------



## Racingline (Jun 24, 2014)

3 Days Left!


----------



## germanhead (Jul 4, 2014)

Can I still get one?


----------



## Racingline (Jun 24, 2014)

germanhead said:


> Can I still get one?


Sure, they run $9.99 just send me an email if you would like to order one!


----------



## Racingline (Jun 24, 2014)

Who wants to win a Volkswagen Racing Hat! Go to our FaceBook Page, like the page, like the post and share the post! This Giveaway ends Aug. 18th 2014!


----------

